# Skx 171 In Europe



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, where can I get a Seiko SKX171 in Europe? Are these still being made?










Or if not, can you try to convince me that the others are good choices :lookaround: . My wrist in small, maybe the Sumo is too big.... Convince me with another Seiko auto diver for smallish wrists (42mm +/- 1mm).


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure about Europe but I think 10watches.com and Yobokies both do them (both Asia based but ship to the UK).


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

yeh they are still around i had one about 10 months ago very nice watches


----------

